# Painting unfinished garage walls



## Crunkleton (Apr 6, 2009)

Any tips on painting the unfinished drywall in a garage? I've heard people suggesting using exterior or latex paints... also, has anyone painted their garage anything other than a shade of white?


----------



## Bob Mariani (Dec 1, 2008)

Use a PVA primer and latex paint. Exterior is only needed to protect against UV light and wind driven rain.


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

Paint it whatever color you want....


----------



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

Do not ever use an exterior coating in an enclosed space
The exteriors are made with chemicals the manufacturers assume will be "off-gassed" into the atmosphere of the...well basically the entire earth over time
They do not count on people using them for interiors, where they "off-gas" into an enclosed space much, much, smaller than "the sky"

For interior coatings, it's a tough call
The shinier sheen will be more wash-able, but will show more defects in an area usually not plastered to interior specs

I'd recommend a commercial/builder's grade primer and topcoats
Flat, if you've got lots of imperfections, eggshell if you want a little more wash-ability


----------



## Dana11 (Mar 5, 2009)

exterior latex paint is good but is glossy. but it is a long lasting one so go for that type.

Dana


----------



## Matthewt1970 (Sep 16, 2008)

Garage walls will get a lot of abuse. Rakes and shoves leaning against the wall, crashing your lawn mower into them, etc....etc....

Glossy is more durable and scrubable, but garage walls usually get more marks on them then you can scrub off wih a sponge so you may want a flat paint so you can just touch up the paint as needed. Using an oil based primer will make them even more durable, but you could use a latex primer as well. You will be puttin paint on drywall in an enclosed structure. That is what interior paint is designed for.


----------



## JMoss1980 (Apr 25, 2009)

Matthewt1970 said:


> ....You will be puttin paint on drywall in an enclosed structure. That is what interior paint is designed for.


True interior paint does dry to a harder finish, while exterior paints have a bit softer finish coat to accomidate the changes in the weather. 

However, if you do intend to use an interior paint, be sure to use one that has a mildewcide to help prevent mold and mildew from growing on the surface of the paint. All exterior paints have them and for the most part they are 'beefed up' more than say a kitchen and bath paint would be. 

Down here in FL we need all the help we can get when it comes to humidity and the havoc it wreaks.


----------

